# vinegar for spiders



## BillieJoeHoofstrong (Mar 16, 2013)

I have heard that if I spray down the stall and pen and fence that it will help keep spiders away if I do it often. has anyone tried this? are there any other things to keep them away?


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Hmmm , that is a new one , I never heard of that ?
I guess we will see what everyone else thinks


----------



## oxhilldairy (Mar 24, 2013)

I use vinegar! Works good and repels flies to!! I use apple cider vinegar but the goats lick everything it goes on lol! I spray it on my oxen too for fly repellent  works great!


----------



## BillieJoeHoofstrong (Mar 16, 2013)

does white vinegar work too?


----------



## oxhilldairy (Mar 24, 2013)

It can I suppose but I know that apple cider vinegar is good for cows and goats so its what I use


----------



## BillieJoeHoofstrong (Mar 16, 2013)

ok thanks


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Personally, I wouldn't try too hard to keep them away. They will control the fly population in there, which can be pretty bad in the summer.


----------



## Ember (May 23, 2011)

The things I would do to keep spiders away Uggggh. They give me heebie jeebies. We have those big ones that run on the ground the size of a quarter or bigger and crunch when you squish them ewwwwwwww


----------



## BillieJoeHoofstrong (Mar 16, 2013)

yeah we get ones about the size of a quarter body but if you add legs it like a baseball and our house is surrounded by field on three sides


----------



## BillieJoeHoofstrong (Mar 16, 2013)

so I tried spraying everything with apple cider vinegar last night and I say down the bottle to go grab some hay for them. I come back in and Billie Joe is literally sucking the vinegar out of the spray bottle


----------



## oxhilldairy (Mar 24, 2013)

Ya goats love the stuff!!!


----------



## reggalce (May 2, 2013)

I have to wonder why I haven't heard people mention Diatomaceous Earth more often here. It's so safe farmers put it in grain silos. It's edible, yucky for sure but totally inert and non toxic. From what I understand it kills anything with an exoskeleton which I believe includes arachnids. ...kind of like how people say to use boric acid for roaches. Sounds like excellent stuff to me and I'm going to keep mentioning it until\unless somebody tells me why not. (I'm new to homesteading and goats)


----------



## BillieJoeHoofstrong (Mar 16, 2013)

how would I use it?


----------



## reggalce (May 2, 2013)

BillieJoeHoofstrong said:


> how would I use it?


Ya just spread it around where the bugs crawl. You can even put it in the goats feed, don't know why you would do that but it's that safe from what I understand. ...or in the storehouse if you have a place where you keep the minerals, grains and stuff.

Edit add: My neigbors dog comes down here all the time and he was groaning from the fleas so I gave him a quick dusting. They even sell dusting guns for that reason.


----------



## BillieJoeHoofstrong (Mar 16, 2013)

so I can just sprinkle it around where they are on the ground?


----------



## reggalce (May 2, 2013)

BillieJoeHoofstrong said:


> so I can just sprinkle it around where they are on the ground?


yeah, see HERE


----------



## reggalce (May 2, 2013)

So yeah, I'm sorry. I didn't mean to hijack the thread. I just got so excited about finding such a great solution in this earth stuff. One more for inquiring minds, if you're more in the mood to eat clay, I just found out about *THIS *seemingly amazing stuff too. I'm using it now, suffice it to say, it works.

back to vinegar. I don't know much about vinegar outside of making vinegar and oil dressing or a *hot apple cider tasting drink out of natural raw apple cider vinegar, honey and cinnamon*. I know it's a such a versatile substance, it makes it hard to recall all the good tips I hear about it.

(It's hard for me to see the links in the text)


----------



## oxhilldairy (Mar 24, 2013)

I use DE a lot! In my house in my barn in my animals food in their fur everywhere!


----------



## MrsPauley (May 18, 2013)

I bought my first goat two weeks ago. I've learned that eating insects are harmful. I will check into this. Also is important that they have a salt block too?


----------

